# Best Boards You've Never Ridden - but will one day!



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

*Added a couple more boards that peak my interest 

I've got a bunch of boards that I'm always keeping an eye out for in the hope that a) they come up new for some insane clearance price I can't resist or b) a second hand deck in great condition is listed on Marketplace or similar that I can grab online.

I thought it might be fun anyway to list your decks "under surveillance" and over the course of the thread amend the post to see which ones you've added/ridden and discarded.

For me I'm always looking out for:


Korua TF
Telos Backslash and Mike Ranquet
K2 Simple/Niseko Pleasures & Instrument
Lib Tech Dynamo
Amplid Souly Grail
GNU Gremlin
Moss C3/Fluffy 54/Jellyfish
K2 Passport
Ride Peace Seker
Amplid Singular
Burton Show Stopper
Nerd Superposition
Salomon Dancehaul
Little bit of a pattern there.

These decks never come up for sale, especially in Aus, out of the listed decks above I've seen the TF secondhand and regret to this day I never grabbed it.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the first 3 on your list, they are definitely worth riding! Very similar but all have their subtle differences to change the ride just a little bit, hope you can find them!
Heres a few that I wanna try, hopefully can pick up 1-2 second hand at the end of the season-
Never Summer Hammer
Gnu Gremlin
Gnu Fun Guy
K2 Excavator
Salomon Dance Haul(got a feeling this is the one im gonna end up grabbing)


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Salomon DanceHaul
Slash vertical split
Amplid Dada, Soulygrail
A gentemstick
Some Weston (Japow, Backwood ?)
Korua Dart, Otto, Escalator plus
Nidecker Tracer, Mosquito
Rossignol sashimi (split or not)
K2 Party Platter, Special Effect
Captia Mercury (just because everyone says it's so good)
This is more a list of board I want to demo actually…


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Nitro Cannon
Moonchild Space Racer

Might get them both, but will for sure get the Space Racer for next season.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gentemstick TT160
Prior Khyber Split 160


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

i could have picked up an Endeavor archetype for $250 on clearance last summer and i'm still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

easyrider16 said:


> i could have picked up an Endeavor archetype for $250 on clearance last summer and i'm still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger


Yeah... I definitely looked at so many things when prices were chopped way down during that part of the pandemic. I should probably have bought everything because apparently everything is more expensive now so I wouldn't even have lost money on it lol.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Hmmm.

Similar to others:

Lib tech dynamo
Gnu gremlin
Anything TJ brand and then stuff like gentemstick, moss, snowfisk, etc. Just like the weird boutique brands
Anything amplid (only been on a penta)
Signal tailgunner, wow, and the sierra. I'm really curious how signal's take on 'edgetech' or whatever works.
Arbor annex and cask.
Korua dart 152 and TF 154
Salomon dancehaul
Honestly some of the newer burton boards look pretty cool.

TLDR; anything that's hyped or has a following. It's just cool to try stuff that a lot of other people seem to like, but it's hard to do it in context of the usual conditions we experience on the ice coast. That's why I started the ice coast review thread so realistically, a lot of these boards I'd love to demo/rent if I'm out west. In some places they'll let you play x amount of money and demo boards for a day. If the runs are long enough, it could really cool to take the hit and spend a day trying 3-4 different boards in their so called 'ideal conditions' to feel the difference out.

Realistically though, I sometimes feel like I spend too much energy looking into and trying new boards. Part of me just wants to put everything away and ride my iguchi and spam full time for a year or two and see what happens.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Had a Gnu Banked Country in my grubby little hands at a shop over the weekend - definitely on my radar. I've heard good things about the Nidecker Ultralight and Megalight so if the right deal came along I'd try to pick one up - prefer the Ultralight at the moment.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I could make this a very long list hah, I'll go with boards I would probably buy if I found a deal or an empty spot in the quiver for.

Weston - Japow, Backwoods.
Niche - Maelstrom
Nitro - Slash, Cannon
Rome - Ravine Select
Mervins - Banked Country, BRD, Dynamo, Gremlin
Korua - Transition Finder (new one) and Dart
Amplid - Surfari, Pentaquark
Salomon - Dancehaul Pro - I'm so damn curious but can't bring myself to pay retail.
Signal - Yup, Tailgunner
Telos - Mike Ranquet - I would already own this if it wasn't the ugliest fucking graphic on the planet.
Prior - Khyber, solid or split.
Stranda - Shorty


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

easyrider16 said:


> i could have picked up an Endeavor archetype for $250 on clearance last summer and i'm still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger



I picked up one during their blowout sale. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet (no powder on the east coast yet). Supposedly there is a nice storm coming this weekend with 12" of pow. I hoping to break that plastic seal.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SushiLover said:


> I picked up one during their blowout sale. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet (no powder on the east coast yet). Supposedly there is a nice storm coming this weekend with 12" of pow. I hoping to break that plastic seal.


Allegedly monday into tuesday, atleast up north.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Allegedly monday into tuesday, atleast up north.


The storm hits PA first on Sunday night into Monday morning. You know where to find me, LOL.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

SushiLover said:


> I picked up one during their blowout sale. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet (no powder on the east coast yet). Supposedly there is a nice storm coming this weekend with 12" of pow. I hoping to break that plastic seal.


You dont need powder if you just wanna get a feel for the board, it absolutely rips on groomers


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

There is only ONE:

155 Gentemstick Chaser HP






GENTEMSTICK | 2021-2022 | THE CHASER HIGH PERFORMANCE


北方の天空、そしてそこに存在するもの、太陽、月、星をさし転じて無為自然の冥利、自然の道、を指す。私達にとっては一本の太い木の幹の様に、存在自体に理由を求められない、いつもそこに存在し、不変なもの。それが「GENTEMSTICK」




www.gentemstick.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

16gkid said:


> You dont need powder if you just wanna get a feel for the board, it absolutely rips on groomers


Trust me that you really don't want to ride a new board in our current conditions, especially right around where we're located. To call it sub-optimal would be the understatement of the year.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Capita Mega Merc
Jones Stratos
Nitro Cannon


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

toaster said:


> There is only ONE:
> 
> 155 Gentemstick Chaser HP
> 
> ...


Good choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've got my Landlord Mystery and 3D Fish sitting on the rack waiting to use it one day if we ever get back to overseas travel. With the current Covid resurgence not sure when this may happen. I'd like to ride a Karua Pencil, Jones ME/Ultra ME, Bataleon Surfer 162.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been dying to get my hands on a Bond branded board here they can resell for $400 though


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> I've been dying to get my hands on a Bond branded board here they can resell for $400 though


Sounds like an exclusive niche line of Boards. Down here in Aus', Bonds is a big Brand that make undies.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

My list:
Dupraz 6”+
Gentemstick Big Fish
Elevated Surf Craft Goldfish
Korua Tranny Finder 157(will ride soon but not mine)
Moss PQ54
Niche Maelstrom
SnoFisk Asym Fish 166
Slush Slasher 151



Eivind så klart said:


> Nitro Cannon
> Moonchild Space Racer
> 
> Might get them both, but will for sure get the Space Racer for next season.


Marcus and Jure are great. Got to demo 2 of their boards. The Mooncraft was a huge surprise in a positive way but the Asym Crabtail wasn't for me. A friend bought the one of Pleasure Seeker.
If visit across the border I have a Cannon 203.



Phedder said:


> I could make this a very long list hah, I'll go with boards I would probably buy if I found a deal or an empty spot in the quiver for.
> 
> Weston - Japow, Backwoods.
> Niche - Maelstrom
> ...


You should add Tur Buteo to your list, trust me.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

unsuspected said:


> Marcus and Jure are great. Got to demo 2 of their boards. The Mooncraft was a huge surprise in a positive way but the Asym Crabtail wasn't for me. A friend bought the one of Pleasure Seeker.
> If visit across the border I have a Cannon 203.


First, you guys have to let us across the boarder again with out that much hassle. ✌ 
I actually broke a law or two crossing your border by a meter this Tuesday when I rode Kluken in Jamtland 









But yeah, would love to try the cannon, where do you ride? My local shop got the 203 sitting for 4000 nok. But I'm dead set on the Space Racer so that's where my money goes first.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> You should add Tur Buteo to your list, trust me.


I second the call for Tur Buteo...


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Salomon Super 8
Arbor A-Frame
K2 Alchemist
Amplid Pentaquark
Nitro Woodcarver, Banker
Burton Free Thinker, Deep Thinker
Lib Golden Orca, although I'm bummed the Goldmember isn't around anymore.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Stranda Bowlrider. Would buy just for the top sheet 😂


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

k2 excavator
amplid pentaquark
stranda tree surfer
borealis leviathan
korua pencil +
dupraz d1 X 5'5
amplid surfari

excavator bec the alchemist is SO good but cud use a tad more forgiveness.
penatquark for drawing lines on cord at warp speed
standa for some secret trees .
leviathan for a ridge i love to ride flat chat.
pencil+ carbon version for zipping about on down days
dupraz for exactly the same as the pencil+
surfari for all round damn wickedness!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Amplid Snomelier

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Forgot to add Borealis Koi for an upcoming Japan trip! (In 2-3 years...)


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Fun !

Moss Snowstick - Jellyfish
Aamplid - Surfari
Stranda - Descender
Telos - Backslash
Gnu - Gremlin/Riders Choice C3
Korua - Bullet Train


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Burton Con Artist
Burton Bottom Feeder
K2 Alchemist
Capita Japan Ultrafear (same deck but cambered)


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Gentemstick Chaser HP (to see how it compares to Chaser)
Koroa TF and TF plus (want one of these so like to compare them)
K2 Excavator, Niseko Pleasers, and party platter
Jones Project X (just because wonder what $1600 gets you)
Telos Backslash and DST carbon ultralite split
Amplid Souly Grail

Mainly choosing boards for the experience and perspective not because I plan to get them, but sure there is one or two I would need if I rode them.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Amplid Surfari
Jones Storm Chaser
Jones Mind Expander
Weston Japow
Either Moss or Gentemstick in tits deep japow
Korua Cafe Racer
Signal Tailgunner

Lots of pow boards, because I'm in the northeast so I never get to try and enjoy pow boards


----------



## Auggie719 (Dec 13, 2019)

Cardiff Powgoda 
Weston Japow
Jones Storm Chaser
Gnu Riders Choice
Yes Greats
Rome Party Mod


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Korua Dart
Amplid Surfari 
Yes Standard
Yes Optimistic 
Yes 420
Cardiff Powgoda
Anything by Gentemstick
Anything by Moss
Telos Backslash 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Phedder said:


> I could make this a very long list hah, I'll go with boards I would probably buy if I found a deal or an empty spot in the quiver for.
> 
> Weston - Japow, Backwoods.
> Niche - Maelstrom
> ...


Just got a Stranda shorty on EOS saie (I'm in southern hemisphere) but still an expensive board. Very high quality and rides flawlessly.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Burton 3d daily driver. I think they have one to demo at the local but Im lazy, so Ill add to this list instead.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> I've got a bunch of boards that I'm always keeping an eye out for in the hope that a) they come up new for some insane clearance price I can't resist or b) a second hand deck in great condition is listed on Marketplace or similar that I can grab online.
> 
> I thought it might be fun anyway to list your decks "under surveillance" and over the course of the thread amend the post to see which ones you've added/ridden and discarded.
> 
> ...


 I had a local shop blowing out Dynamos. I can check if they still have em if you want


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I had a local shop blowing out Dynamos. I can check if they still have em if you want


do you mind if you could share the name of the shop and where it’s located?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

SushiLover said:


> do you mind if you could share the name of the shop and where it’s located?


 High country sports in Livingston NJ. They had a 159, 156. 159w. I tried to help them sell them over the summer. Not sure if they sold but with the shortages they might not be so quick to sell now. I could go check it out if you want


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> High country sports in Livingston NJ. They had a 159, 156. 159w. I tried to help them sell them over the summer. Not sure if they sold but with the shortages they might not be so quick to sell now. I could go check it out if you want


Appreciate the info


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

No more Dynamo’s but a few TRS, T rice pro, cold brew, bunch of huck knifes and villians even a few outerspace living from Capita. Even a few customs. Said he’s trying to get down to nothing before next season. Might pick up a huck knife


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> No more Dynamo’s but a few TRS, T rice pro, cold brew, bunch of huck knifes and villians even a few outerspace living from Capita. Even a few customs. Said he’s trying to get down to nothing before next season. Might pick up a huck knife


thanks for checking up


----------



## ShredHead69 (Jan 12, 2022)

I don’t know why but I want an orca as a pow/tree board here on the lower east coast


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

SushiLover said:


> thanks for checking up


No problem…. You owe me money. He has two Huck knife 158’s, don’t think I can resist. That or the outer space living


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Hopefully that one hitter 52...
Niche Crux or wraith
Korua Otto
Endeavor Clout (RIP)


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone ride elevated surf shapes? Intrigued by the whiskey jack


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1109381146582450




Elevation212 said:


> Anyone ride elevated surf shapes? Intrigued by the whiskey jack


No - but their shapes look fun. I'm really keen to try something that's just different - Moss C3/Fluffy something with a really different camber profile and strangely this popped up on my feed which I reckon is the ESC WHSKY Jack - I wouldn't have thought that profile would hold an edge like that and be more a pow surfer style board. He does look a bit tentative to me to lay it on a hard edge though but looks a nice ride.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1109381146582450
> 
> 
> No - but their shapes look fun. I'm really keen to try something that's just different - Moss C3/Fluffy something with a really different camber profile and strangely this popped up on my feed which I reckon is the ESC WHSKY Jack - I wouldn't have thought that profile would hold an edge like that and be more a pow surfer style board. He does look a bit tentative to me to lay it on a hard edge though but looks a nice ride.


I picked up the minilong from moss this year which has the same step back rocker of the c3/fluffy/jelly fish. Essentially the camber is a single bubble under the rear insert. It’s been the most delightful addition to my quiver by providing a completely different riding experience to anything else I’ve been o!. I’ll put up a longer review soon.

edit: NT how do you like back foot driving your boards? If you enjoy it I think the step back rocker would be a lot of fun, the length of the deck and the pintail make it really interesting to do swooping carves as well as navigate tight steeps. I would say mine isn’t a euro master but that might be the Indian and not he arrow.Its the deck that puts the biggest smile on my face after 25 years of riding

Now I want to try the snow surf camber profile which seems to be a camber bubble under the front insert, the whisky jack has the advantage of being a couple hundred cheaper then the moss’s and available where as moss is sold out for the season. Thnx for passing along the vid!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Moss sent me an email saying the C3 won't be available until at least November late this year. The other board I've been looking at is the Korua Pocket Rocket, something short that can handle a variety of conditions, different and just fun. I am really intrigued by the surfy camber profiles of Moss and the likes, some interesting shapes.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Moss sent me an email saying the C3 won't be available until at least November late this year. The other board I've been looking at is the Korua Pocket Rocket, something short that can handle a variety of conditions, different and just fun. I am really intrigued by the surfy camber profiles of Moss and the likes, some interesting shapes.


Makes sense, I love my mini long if you want a step back rocker that’s still available


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Nidecker Blade

Saw it in a shop yesterday. 
Bought it today. 
Ride it tomorrow!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

BoardieK said:


> Nidecker Blade
> 
> Saw it in a shop yesterday.
> Bought it today.
> Ride it tomorrow!


That's a board I've wanted to have a look at!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Nidecker Blade
Salomon Sick Stick
Salomon Speedway
Korua Pocket Rocket
Korua Noserider
Korua Obelix
Tur Buteo 157


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> That's a board I've wanted to have a look at!


I'll write a review in a few days but briefly, after 2 hours on hard pack, it feels like I've been riding it forever. Immense grip, much better than my Rome Blur and even easier edge to edge than the Blur.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nerd Superposition and Relic


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Any Gemtemstick
Any Moss 
A Dupraz
Offshore Seabiscuit

More probable:
Jones Flagship and Storm Chaser
A few Koruas including Pocket Rocket
Rossi Sushi
Yes Optimistic


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Nerd Superposition and Relic


This comment is no longer valid for me.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Nivek said:


> This comment is no longer valid for me.


Got a website?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Elevation212 said:


> Got a website?


Working on it, follow the insta for the most up to date info


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Working on it, follow the insta for the most up to date info


Any specs to share at least? If there's a 160ish Superposition in the range of 310/260/300 @8m radius I'll pre order 😅 

What factory are they out of?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Working on it, follow the insta for the most up to date info


What insta?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

instagram.com/nerdsnowboards/


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nivek said:


> instagram.com/nerdsnowboards/


Thats you?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ridethecliche said:


> Thats you?


Indeed. Me and a friend.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Indeed. Me and a friend.


Congrats!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Have Avran join and you can call it Angry Nerds [emoji851]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> For me I'm always looking out for:
> 
> 
> Korua TF
> ...


My list:
Amplid Singular 154 (22/23 release board)
GNU Banked Country 155
GNU Gremlin 152
Korua Noserider
Snoplanks Asym Fish 156/160
Telos Backslash 148
Telos Ranquet 156

This season I bought and tried out:
Weston Range 155
K2 Niseko Pleasures 151
Lib Tech Orca 150

The Range was a good all around board. Bought it for $250 on a whim. It's just a snowboard that does snowboard things. I thought it rode switch pretty crappy which was a surprise. I may sell it.

Niseko Pleasures is a great on piste super fun snowsurf style carver. I still own it. Not great at speed but impressive for ripping low to mid speed carves in good snow. I did get it into 2.5 to 3ft of lower angle stuff (rope drop after a couple of snow days) and honestly thought it sucked and got bogged down which was really surprising.

The Orca was great in tight trees and pow but uninspired on piste. Got rid of it after a handful of powder days. I don't enjoy powder boards that are boring on piste (I ride resort... Maybe I'd have a different point of view if sled access).

I sold my 157 Surfari (my first Amplid) which I loved in wide open bowls and on groomers. We don't have as much wide open terrain where I ride here in Utah, but I imagine that in the Alps its just a magical freeride board. It was also great on groomers, but my Penta is better so that superceded it except on variable days. The reason I sold it is that at 155lbs I felt like it took me for a ride more often in tight bumpy trees than I was comfortable with. If I was 10 or 15 lbs heavier I bet that wouldn't have been the case. 

Just last week I purchased an Amplid Souly Grail 157 and a Moss Jellyfish 156. Found them both for almost half off and couldn't resist. I don't know anyone with a moss so excited to try something totally different, and as I have ridden (and love) the other three Amplid Centrifugal collection boards I wanted to try this. I get them in next week.

Ive been told that prices are going up $100 across the board next year on most brands, so if you're looking to grab something for next season now is the time. I may buy a couple others to try if I find a good deal. I'd really like to try GNUs C3 profile.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> My list:
> Amplid Singular 154 (22/23 release board)
> GNU Banked Country 155
> GNU Gremlin 152
> ...


So what’s your go to deep powder board in Utah? I live in park city and weigh 140 lbs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Still looking for the perfect ride. This season we didn't have too many deep days to test. Honestly, the Neversummer Swift 157 was very good (had it for two seasons), but I just didnt like it's performance in the variable rutted out stuff. I'm hoping that I'll love the Souly Grail 157 in pow and on piste. I hear it rides smaller than the size in comparison to the surfari and is more torsionally soft which I think was the reason i didn't get along with the surfari in tight stuff.

It's always a balancing act, but I feel like volume shifted boards just have too many negatives for me to always ride, but possibly I just need a stiffer one (Telos Backslash)?

Right now I own about seven boards (with two on the way). My ideal quiver would be six boards:


Rock Board (Don't have one right now)
Park Board (Amplid Stereo 155, would have preferred one size down I think)
All mountain board (Weston Range)
Carving Board (Amplid Pentaquark)
Pow/Trees (K2 Niseko Pleasures)
Splitboard (Amplid Surf Shuttle)

The Souly Grail may replace the Niseko pleasures.. we'll see.

The Amplid Singular 154 may replace the Weston Range 155 (if I pick one up) and the Range may stay on as my eventual rock board.

The Moss Jellyfish may be just a novelty board or it may alternate with my pentaquark for carving... It's too expensive of a board to ride on most powder days here or in variable stuff. I'll destroy it. Maybe a 7th board category would be the rare novelty quiver ride if I choose to keep it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I have my eye on the souly grail but was thinking the new 153 model...and yes powder boards weren’t needed much this season. Wonder if we will get much this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

If you end up with the 153 we can compare notes next season. I think that they will both be great and we're kind of in between both of them. I have a feeling the 57 will be better at speed and in open pow whole the 53 better in tighter stuff.

I don't think we'll get much this weekend but I hope I'm wrong.

I have heard that the Singulars are amazing. If they are really as good as I've heard from a few testers, a 154 Singular could replace a lot of boards in the quiver... That would be nice.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sounds good on comparing notes and yeah my hopes are not high. Kinda ready for biking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Sounds good on comparing notes and yeah my hopes are not high. Kinda ready for biking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember reading you were like 140lbs, right? If I were you I'd look for the 153 souly and a maybe a 149 Singular (although that may be a tad small).


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> I remember reading you were like 140lbs, right? If I were you I'd look for the 153 souly and a maybe a 149 Singular (although that may be a tad small).


140 yes... Singular? Wasn’t even really see anything that made sense when I did a Google search. Link please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> 140 yes... Singular? Wasn’t even really see anything that made sense when I did a Google search. Link please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PM sent


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Where did you buy the Moss Jellyfish from? I’ve been eyeing that board for a while.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

SushiLover said:


> Where did you buy the Moss Jellyfish from? I’ve been eyeing that board for a while.


There was one left on snowcountry.eu -- they still have a Moss Mini Long if you're eyeing the profile more than the style. I really wanted to try something unique and I figured that the Step Back Rocker that the Mini Long (and the Jellyfish) has is the most unique I was going to get rather than the Snowsurf Camber on all the other ones that were available. It was tough for me to choose the Jellyfish over the Mini Long honestly, but I ended up going for the shorter length.












https://www.snowcountry.eu/moss-mini-long-20-21.html


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> There was one left on snowcountry.eu -- they still have a Moss Mini Long if you're eyeing the profile more than the style.
> 
> View attachment 162520
> 
> ...


This thread just makes me want to spend money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> 140 yes... Singular? Wasn’t even really see anything that made sense when I did a Google search. Link please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should take a look at the Amplid Spray Tray too.. I considered it but I'm not light enough.



https://www.snowcountry.eu/catalogsearch/result/?q=spray+tray



It's 80 euros for shipping for one or two boards to the USA. You will have to pay duties but they will be between $20 and $30 usually.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> You should take a look at the Amplid Spray Tray too.. I considered it but I'm not light enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a fun party/tree deck at my weight...I’ve thought about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Could be a fun party/tree deck at my weight...I’ve thought about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think at your size it would be a great board for pow days. At my weight I'm usually on the low end of their boards and you're just about below the low end, but this board seems like it was made for lighter guys.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

jsil said:


> Still looking for the perfect ride. This season we didn't have too many deep days to test. Honestly, the Neversummer Swift 157 was very good (had it for two seasons), but I just didnt like it's performance in the variable rutted out stuff. I'm hoping that I'll love the Souly Grail 157 in pow and on piste. I hear it rides smaller than the size in comparison to the surfari and is more torsionally soft which I think was the reason i didn't get along with the surfari in tight stuff.
> 
> It's always a balancing act, but I feel like volume shifted boards just have too many negatives for me to always ride, but possibly I just need a stiffer one (Telos Backslash)?
> 
> ...


Just arrived


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mmmmm jelly


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

just in case that souly grail doesnt.........., work out for you..............................


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

juhyou said:


> just in case that souly grail doesnt.........., work out for you..............................


I rode the Souly Grail 157 today in slushy, slow conditions and it was fun. Need to get it out in harder snow, but first impressions are good. It feels like a softer and less powerful / more playful Surfari, which could be exactly what I'm looking for. I loved the Surfari on groomers and big open faces, but in tight stuff it fell apart for me. I think that was because I only weigh 155lbs. A softer Surfari is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

damn....,


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jsil said:


> I rode the Souly Grail 157 today in slushy, slow conditions and it was fun. Need to get it out in harder snow, but first impressions are good. It feels like a softer and less powerful / more playful Surfari, which could be exactly what I'm looking for. I loved the Surfari on groomers and big open faces, but in tight stuff it fell apart for me. I think that was because I only weigh 155lbs. A softer Surfari is just what the doctor ordered.


Sometimes it's probably just cheaper to drink beers and eat hamburgers to meet the weigh in


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

NT.Thunder said:


> Sometimes it's probably just cheaper to drink beers and eat hamburgers to meet the weigh in


Two years ago yeah. Now it's more expensive to get fat than to buy a late season snowboard.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Demi9OD said:


> Two years ago yeah. Now it's more expensive to get fat than to buy a late season snowboard.


Sheyyyyyyiittt bk still has the double trouble fat boy meal, $5 bucks for 2 whoppers, that will round you out right quick


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

153 souly grail will be mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

jsil said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 162612


Was able to try out the Moss Jellyfish in spring slush conditions for 90 minutes today. It's true what they say, these Step Back Rocker profile Moss boards (Moss Snowstick — Snowstick) are totally different and back-foot driven. Ran +27/+12 with reference stance width (narrow). I haven't ridden any other Moss boards (or seen one in the wild) so I don't know how different they are than their standard Snowsurf Camber, but I imagine its a huge difference. Really fun to try something so unique, but need to get it out on some firmer days to see if that super weird profile can hold a good edge if you stay heaving on the back foot.

One interesting effect of this camber only under the back foot is that you can wheelie on it and steer the board no issue lol



Jkb818 said:


> 153 souly grail will be mine


Will update as I get to ride it more, but unless we get really lucky, I won't get to test it in anything but spring slush.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> Was able to try out the Moss Jellyfish in spring slush conditions for 90 minutes today. It's true what they say, these Step Back Rocker profile Moss boards (Moss Snowstick — Snowstick) are totally different and back-foot driven. Ran +27/+12 with reference stance width (narrow). I haven't ridden any other Moss boards (or seen one in the wild) so I don't know how different they are than their standard Snowsurf Camber, but I imagine its a huge difference. Really fun to try something different, but need to get it out on some firmer days to see if that super weird profile can hold a good edge if you stay heaving on the back foot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I’d say this season is a wrap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah I’d say this season is a wrap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way! Now its time to throw threes in park slush and hurt yourself!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> No way! Now its time to throw threes in park slush and hurt yourself!


Wrap for pow days....But you never know sometimes we get some April surprises


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Wrap for pow days....But you never know sometimes we get some April surprises
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ya gotcha. I'll cross my fingers, we need the snow. If Snowbird stays open through May could get luck there too, but even if I could make it down for the storm, I definitely wouldn't ride a pristine board!


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Eivind så klart said:


> Nitro Cannon
> Moonchild Space Racer
> 
> Might get them both, but will for sure get the Space Racer for next season.


Checked the Space Racer of the list today.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

That Space Racer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Holy taper batman!!! Just looked up the board and it has like 4 cm of taper!


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Holy taper batman!!! Just looked up the board and it has like 4 cm of taper!


Haha, yeah. And it´s a LOT of board! Insane fun to ride.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jkb818 said:


> Wrap for pow days....But you never know sometimes we get some April surprises
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprise!!!!! It just snowed 75cm overnight at whistler.


16gkid said:


> I have the first 3 on your list, they are definitely worth riding! Very similar but all have their subtle differences to change the ride just a little bit, hope you can find them!
> Heres a few that I wanna try, hopefully can pick up 1-2 second hand at the end of the season-
> Never Summer Hammer
> Gnu Gremlin
> ...


I have a mint Fun Guy for you if you want.
Only ridden it once for half a day.

TT


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

timmytard said:


> Surprise!!!!! It just snowed 75cm overnight at whistler.
> I have a mint Fun Guy for you if you want.
> Only ridden it once for half a day.
> 
> TT


 It must have headed this way. Guess I'm splitboarding tomorrow since everything is closed already. Supposed to be another 6" tomorrow morning too!










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Tomorrow should be fun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I wish I was back at Snowbird so bad


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I wish I was back at Snowbird so bad


That would be my preferred destination. But I’m sure the Canyons will be fun tomorrow. I’m taking out my storm chaser for the first time this season. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think I might have liked the bird more than Jackson hole.

To the point where I kinda want to move to slc.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Today didn’t suck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That looks terrible. I'd go home.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

It was so lousy I might return tomorrow...just because I like to torture myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> It was so lousy I might return tomorrow...just because I like to torture myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I told myself when I ate shit in slush at loon today and got completely soaked.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

K2 Instrument
K2 Passport, new for next season. Haven’t found specs on it yet
Lib Tech Dynamo


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> That's what I told myself when I ate shit in slush at loon today and got completely soaked.


Ate shit quite a few times yesterday also hit some rocks lurking underneath the powder. Glad I brought the board I’m most comfortable damaging...the endeavor archetype. [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nt973 (10 mo ago)

K2 Alchemist
Capita BSOD and Kazu
Niche Maelstrom
Anything Amplid or Korua

Also hope to encounter conditions where I would need a Burton Fish


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Ate shit quite a few times yesterday also hit some rocks lurking underneath the powder. Glad I brought the board I’m most comfortable damaging...the endeavor archetype. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have tried to ride over a dirt path yesterday and totally eaten kaka. Thank you niche for making your bases sturdy AF. Was shocked I didn't have a core shot.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

jsil said:


> My list:
> Amplid Singular 154 (22/23 release board)
> GNU Banked Country 155
> GNU Gremlin 152
> ...


Picked up a lightly used Telos Backslash 148 for $250 off msrp. This may be my last volume shift I purchase if it doesn't live up to the hype (here's looking at you @BurtonAvenger . Most of the volume shifts I have ridden (warpig, orca, party platter, yes 420, nisekoi pleasures, etc.) were fine at certain things, but were totally quiver boards. That may just be the reality, and that's fine, but my focus is resort terrain as I have a split for the BC and they almost all handle cruddy rutted out stuff badly and never felt confident at any of type of speed (in comparison to 154 to 160+ boards) for me. Sure, you could do it, but you'd be much better served in something with more of an effective edge / length. 

I'm likely not buying anything else this season except maybe an Amplid Singular 154 because I'm just super curious.

Pray for snow.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

> Sure, you could do it, but you'd be much better served in something with more of an effective edge / length.


A wise man once said ‚You can cheat your mother but you cannot cheat the effective edge’.

To me shorts fats with a tight sidecut are great to actually start carving but you find their limit there quickly. I did an experiment with Yes Optimistic I used to own (called a stiff and advanced board) on two friends who were barely low-intermediate skidding their turns badly. They loved it and almost started to really carve cos the board pulls you in the turn in an auto-pilot mode with a minimal board tilt.

The whole ‚size up the board for the stability and grip’ is some good advice for a reason.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> A wise man once said ‚You can cheat your mother but you cannot cheat the effective edge’.
> 
> To me shorts fats with a tight sidecut are great to actually start carving but you find their limit there quickly. I did an experiment with Yes Optimistic I used to own (called a stiff and advanced board) on two friends who were barely low-intermediate skidding their turns badly. They loved it and almost started to really carve cos the board pulls you in the turn in an auto-pilot mode with a minimal board tilt.
> 
> The whole ‚size up the board for the stability and grip’ is some good advice for a reason.


Agreed. When someone tells me that their orca/insert whatever volume shift here is their do everything one quiver board I always wonder how strong of a rider they actually are...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Volume shift has its place and there's ones that ride better than others but you also have to be a competent rider that understands how to ride a variety of terrain, conditions, camber profiles, and sidecuts to utilize it fully. I had a guy telling me that until he got his Orca he couldn't carve, watched him ride, and he still couldn't carve. 

Riding CO they are more versatile for the type of terrain with it being lower angle, light pow, and tight trees. But if I was back in the PNW riding Stevens or Baker I'd want something more damp and longer. Going back east I'd probably just ride freestyle twins or directional twins for everything as there's very few good pow days, the trees are super rooty, and the 750 vertical isn't anything special.

I have a clapped out Lumberjack, Cool Bean, and Backslash. Out of those three they all have their place. Lumberjack is the most all mountain versatile but lacks power in a carve. Cool Bean is a blast for pushing through chop and chunder and holds a carve well enough. Backslash is the best carver of the three but you change the dynamic of how you carve with more over exaggerated back foot drive. As I said volume shift has its place but I don't think it's the end all be all. A wider micro volume shift something you only size down 2 to 4cm's is far more versatile in my opinion for anyone over a size 9 boot.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Volume shift has its place and there's ones that ride better than others but you also have to be a competent rider that understands how to ride a variety of terrain, conditions, camber profiles, and sidecuts to utilize it fully. I had a guy telling me that until he got his Orca he couldn't carve, watched him ride, and he still couldn't carve.
> 
> Riding CO they are more versatile for the type of terrain with it being lower angle, light pow, and tight trees. But if I was back in the PNW riding Stevens or Baker I'd want something more damp and longer. Going back east I'd probably just ride freestyle twins or directional twins for everything as there's very few good pow days, the trees are super rooty, and the 750 vertical isn't anything special.
> 
> I have a clapped out Lumberjack, Cool Bean, and Backslash. Out of those three they all have their place. Lumberjack is the most all mountain versatile but lacks power in a carve. Cool Bean is a blast for pushing through chop and chunder and holds a carve well enough. Backslash is the best carver of the three but you change the dynamic of how you carve with more over exaggerated back foot drive. As I said volume shift has its place but I don't think it's the end all be all. A wider micro volume shift something you only size down 2 to 4cm's is far more versatile in my opinion for anyone over a size 9 boot.


Ha! I've seen/heard the same thing from people about their orcas. Totally agree with everything you wrote and looking forward to trying out the backslash this season. I've been watching your reviews on them for the last 3 or 4 seasons and always wanted to try one.

I haven't tried a super mild volume shift. You're right, that may be the way to go.

Thanks for all you do btw, still think your content is the best out there.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

jsil said:


> Ha! I've seen/heard the same thing from people about their orcas. Totally agree with everything you wrote and looking forward to trying out the backslash this season. I've been watching your reviews on them for the last 3 or 4 seasons and always wanted to try one.
> 
> I haven't tried a super mild volume shift. You're right, that may be the way to go.
> 
> Thanks for all you do btw, still think your content is the best out there.





jsil said:


> Picked up a lightly used Telos Backslash 148 for $250 off msrp. This may be my last volume shift I purchase if it doesn't live up to the hype (here's looking at you @BurtonAvenger . Most of the volume shifts I have ridden (warpig, orca, party platter, yes 420, nisekoi pleasures, etc.) were fine at certain things, but were totally quiver boards. That may just be the reality, and that's fine, but my focus is resort terrain as I have a split for the BC and they almost all handle cruddy rutted out stuff badly and never felt confident at any of type of speed (in comparison to 154 to 160+ boards) for me. Sure, you could do it, but you'd be much better served in something with more of an effective edge / length.
> 
> I'm likely not buying anything else this season except maybe an Amplid Singular 154 because I'm just super curious.
> 
> Pray for snow.


I really enjoyed volume shift last season but that had a lot to do with what I like to ride which is generally tight Colorado trees and back bowls that get rutted out fast due to few entry points. Personal favorite was a 157 optimistic but I think that has alot to do with the ratio of EE to total length and how stiff it was. When I got on a volume shift with less EE like the party platter (108 vs 120) I enjoyed it but found it to not have the grip I needed for the steeps

giving this muppet a go this season stoked to see what a cambered 154 with a 112ee will ride like, was going to go backslash but got a sweet demo deal









Dauntless Snowboard | Winterstick | Premium Snowboard


Dauntless offers a more nimble, surf-like riding experience. Short and wide, this handcrafted snowboard proves bigger isn't always better.




www.winterstick.com


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I find it extrodinary the ratio of the number of people that say they can carve on social media channels compared to the number of people that you see on the mountain who can actually carve. I have a feeling that the term carve can also refer to a counter-rotation backfoot skidded out slide these days 

I rode the Amplid Dada last week in NZ for a few days and really enjoyed that board. It's wide at 275 but I fealt really comfortable on it, held an edge really well and never fealt like the board was going to blow out when carving. Certainly wasn't a fast carving board which I really enjoyed about this board although compared to my Safari I did find it much more dificult in moving from my toeside turn to heelside, maybe that's also a function of the 3D nose on the Surfari. Interesting aso @Elevation212 it was the steeps where I struggled and wasn't as confident on this board and I thought that was maybe due to the extra width ad trying to get that now around quickly when needed but all in all it was so much fun.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I find it extrodinary the ratio of the number of people that say they can carve on social media channels compared to the number of people that you see on the mountain who can actually carve. I have a feeling that the term carve can also refer to a counter-rotation backfoot skidded out slide these days
> 
> I rode the Amplid Dada last week in NZ for a few days and really enjoyed that board. It's wide at 275 but I fealt really comfortable on it, held an edge really well and never fealt like the board was going to blow out when carving. Certainly wasn't a fast carving board which I really enjoyed about this board although compared to my Safari I did find it much more dificult in moving from my toeside turn to heelside, maybe that's also a function of the 3D nose on the Surfari. Interesting aso @Elevation212 it was the steeps where I struggled and wasn't as confident on this board and I thought that was maybe due to the extra width ad trying to get that now around quickly when needed but all in all it was so much fun.


Haha I suppose its a matter of what you expect out of your carve, I'd say I'm at best a intermediatte carver, the occasional circle carve or euro happens about 25% of my attempts. i find the width gives me great stability for managing my bulk (6'5/250/11.5 boot) compared to length. Also could be garbage form as I enjoy alot of setback with minimal flared tail which I find more often on volume shift


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm adding these boards 


K2 Passport
Ride Peace Seker
Amplid Singular
Burton Show Stopper
Nerd Superposition
Salomon Dancehaul


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought a Rome Stale Fish at the end of last season and didn't get a chance to ride it, looking forward to getting it on the snow in a couple months.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Elevation212 said:


> Haha I suppose its a matter of what you expect out of your carve, I'd say I'm at best a intermediatte carver, the occasional circle carve or euro happens about 25% of my attempts. i find the width gives me great stability for managing my bulk (6'5/250/11.5 boot) compared to length. Also could be garbage form as I enjoy alot of setback with minimal flared tail which I find more often on volume shift


Shorter, wider boards are great for getting your carve on. I learned mostly with a Slush Slasher. By the time I got on my Pentaquark, I could already lay toeside and heelside carves down at will. Getting used to carving on skinnier boards required some pretty aggressive binding angles to prevent boot out. I think I ride my Penta at something like 45/33, while my Slasher and Kijima decks are happy at more relaxed angles. 

I like setback in terms of having a longer nose than a tail, but I really like being centered on the sidecut. Less taper gives more grip to the tail while making boards less agile.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Anything Arbor and as tacky as it sounds, the golden orca.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Trying to pick my next board, pencil plus 164, tur buteo 162 and strand descender 166 are the current contenders, buteo is super interesting but the size of the side it has me a bit skittish, love the short tail though, pencil plus maybe the call but I also snagged a peace seeker 155 and they maybe too visually similar

dig the descender but ideally would want it with less tail, decisions, decisions


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Etienne said:


> Salomon DanceHaul
> Slash vertical split
> Amplid Dada, Soulygrail
> A gentemstick
> ...


Quick update :
Dancehaul -> bought but not ridden yet, but soon enough
Souly Grail -> definitely topping this list right now… to the point it might pop out of it before the end of the season.
Slash Vertical Split -> My next split, I'll see if I ride my sickstick one more season, but decision is made.

Additions : ride peace seeker and Nerd Superposition, for sure. Some Tur. Dupbraz b.hot. The new Swoard?


----------



## NerdSnowboards (Nov 12, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Quick update :
> Dancehaul -> bought but not ridden yet, but soon enough
> Souly Grail -> definitely topping this list right now… to the point it might pop out of it before the end of the season.
> Slash Vertical Split -> My next split, I'll see if I ride my sickstick one more season, but decision is made.
> ...


My guy!! Nice.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Eivind så klart said:


> Anything Arbor and as tacky as it sounds, the golden orca.


I just picked up an APEX Orca.
And a T,rice, Mueller, cold brew & something else, can't remember right now lol

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

WigMar said:


> Shorter, wider boards are great for getting your carve on. I learned mostly with a Slush Slasher. By the time I got on my Pentaquark, I could already lay toeside and heelside carves down at will. Getting used to carving on skinnier boards required some pretty aggressive binding angles to prevent boot out. I think I ride my Penta at something like 45/33, while my Slasher and Kijima decks are happy at more relaxed angles.
> 
> I like setback in terms of having a longer nose than a tail, but I really like being centered on the sidecut. Less taper gives more grip to the tail while making boards less agile.


Have you tried a dupraz?
They have like a foot of setback.
But...... the insert packs are mostly in front of the center of sidecut.
You can center it & i believe you can put it behind center as well.
I don't know of anyone else putting you in front of the center of the sidecut?
Those new HOT boards sure look sweet.
I'd like to find one of those for cheap.
Not likely to happen though
Gawd dammit d'oh 

TT


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> Trying to pick my next board, pencil plus 164, tur buteo 162 and strand descender 166 are the current contenders, buteo is super interesting but the size of the side it has me a bit skittish, love the short tail though, pencil plus maybe the call but I also snagged a peace seeker 155 and they maybe too visually similar
> 
> dig the descender but ideally would want it with less tail, decisions, decisions


I own the Pencil plus and the Buteo 162 and have demoed the Stranda Descender. They're all great boards but quite different.

You think the sidecut radius might be too long on the Buteo? It's long and the board is stiff. You have to ride faster or work the board hard. When you ride the board faster and put it on edge it's super easy to ride and turns great. It's not a laid back all mountain board though. Their marketing isn't off.


> The Buteo is a top performance riding board built for high speed and big turns on the corduroy with impressive float and quickness in deep snow.


And while the short tail might make it nimble off piste in pow, the tail grips hard on piste. It's not a board I'd pick for riding playfully. The Pencil plus, for instance, has more rocker in the tail and is a lot looser and more playful.

Edit: There's always the option of sizing down on the Buteo to make it more "allmountainish".


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

NerdSnowboards said:


> My guy!! Nice.


I mean, this type of camrock all-mountain freeride do-it-all boards are really my things. Like, my two favs boards right now are the Straight and Sickstick and they are pretty similar shapes. Considering the reviews, I'm interested at least…the "volume shift" inspired sidecut is only making me more curious


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

timmytard said:


> Have you tried a dupraz?
> They have like a foot of setback.
> But...... the insert packs are mostly in front of the center of sidecut.
> You can center it & i believe you can put it behind center as well.
> ...


There were some leftover smaller size for sales for two/three seasons I think on Montaz and AuVieuxCampeur…  Apparently an extremly fun board.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Shorter, wider boards are great for getting your carve on. I learned mostly with a Slush Slasher. By the time I got on my Pentaquark, I could already lay toeside and heelside carves down at will. Getting used to carving on skinnier boards required some pretty aggressive binding angles to prevent boot out. I think I ride my Penta at something like 45/33, while my Slasher and Kijima decks are happy at more relaxed angles.
> 
> I like setback in terms of having a longer nose than a tail, but I really like being centered on the sidecut. Less taper gives more grip to the tail while making boards less agile.


It's maybe more for another topic, but skinnier board can carve hard, but you have to either remain quite straight over your board (which has its pros/cons) or learn angualtion… probably a mix of both. The trench itself might not end that different. But you see pros doing quite hard turns after big jumps on their skinny freestyle boards. They just get low on their knees and angulate. That might not be as enjoyable, if getting superlow and feeling the Gs is what you look for!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

True that! You can carve super low on skinny boards no problem. In some ways I think it's actually easier. You just need to get aggressive with those binding angles to keep your feet outta the snow.


----------

